# 2010 F350 LARIAT (loaded!)



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

$36,900 O.B.O.​
50,800 miles
2010 F-350 Lariat 4X4 Crew Cab long bed,
Fully Equipped! Basically has every option except navigation, 
Don't pay dealer mark ups and hidden fees. Just pay the taxes and registration at the DMV, 
Clean title in hand, 
Engine, power-train, and exhaust have never been modified, 
6.4 L V-8 Diesel, 
5-speed torqshift auto transmission, 
3.55 ratio limited slip axle, 
extra heavy duty alternator, 
Royal Red w ingot silver accent, 
Medium stone leather seating, 
Chrome Grille/Bumpers, 
chrome tubular cab seps, 
electronic shift on the fly 4X4, 
engine block heater, 
Tow hooks, 
fog lamps, 
locking removable tailgate w/lift assist and tailgate step, 
power sliding rear window, 
full size spare, 
heated 6 way power driver and passenger seats, 
60/40 flex fold rear bench seat, 
AM/FM 6 disc CD/MP3 player, 
Sirius/XM radio, 
Dual zone temp control, 
SYNC voice activated system, 
Leather steering wheel w/ audio controls, 
38 Gal. fuel tank, 
12.5K trailer tow hitch, 
B&W Turnover Ball Gooseneck Hitch, 
Sprayed in bed liner, 
mono beam coil spring suspension w/ stabilizer bar, 
power windows/locks, 
power adjustable, telescoping and folding mirrors, 
back up sensors, 
back up camera, 
integrated trailer brake controller, 
trailer towing package, 
camper package, 
4-wheel ABS, 
auto lamp/rain lamp, 
auto lock/unlock, 
driver/passenger air bags, 
Remote keyless entry w/ alarm, 
securicode keyless key pad, 
antitheft ignition lock, 
memory seating, pedals, and mirrors
power adjustable gas/brake pedals, 
universal garage door opener, 
Full service records available,​


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Many more pics available. 
Call or text Matt @ 801-628-6600
located in Hooper/Roy area


----------

